# lilithbloody introduces.. The tiniest Make Up collection *ever*



## lilithbloody (Oct 27, 2009)

My collection is almost a drugstore one.. I love MAC, but I can't afford buying it (at least as you Specktra girls do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

So here's my collection, if you have any question don't hesitate to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*(Pics description that are missed will be completed soon)

ALWAYS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT

Face* products





Top:
CLINIQUE Blended Powder in Transparency 04
MAC Select Foundation NW20
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW20
ART DECO Make Up Base
SMASHBOX Photo Finish 
ART DECO Cover Stick
ISADORA Perfect Coverstick 04 _Pale green_
KIKO Natural Concealer 04

Bottom:
KIKO Concealer 2
MAC Select Cover Up NW20

*Blush*





Top:
MAC Sheertone Blush _Pink Swoon_
KIKO Bling Blush _03 Celebrity Rose_
KIKO Soft Colour Blush _02 True Beige_
NYX Blush _Terra Cotta
_MAC Powder Blush _True Red_

Bottom:
EVERYDAY MINERALS Wake Up Call
PRIMARK Blush n28
EVERYDAY MINERALS Raspberry Sherbet

*Foundation & Concealers & Misc.* Samples





*Eyeshadows*





Top:
KIKO Eyeshadow 20
KIKO Eyeshadow 34
KIKO Eyeshadow 12
KIKO Eyeshadow 83
KIKO Colour Sphere 06
KIKO Eyeshadow 63
KIKO Eyeshadow 27

Middle:
MAC Indian Ink
KIKO Eyeshadow 29
BOURJOIS Eyeshadow 24 Turqoise Ensoleillé
KIKO Eyeshadow 77

Bottom:
BOURJOIS Eyeshadow 74 Brun Somptueux
KIKO Colour Sphere 100
KIKO Eyeshadow 25
KIKO Eyeshadow 79
KIKO Eyeshadow 19
KIKO Eyeshadow 90

*Eyeshadow Palettes*





CS 88 Colour Palette

*Quads*




MAC Custom Quad (Nocturnelle, Vanilla, Beauty Marked, Coppering)
MAC Stowaways

*Mascaras*




Top:
ISADORA (The name is nos clear :S)
RIMMEL Magnif'eyes Waterproof
CLINIQUE High Definition Lashes
ESTÉE LAUDER Sumptuous
KIKO Curl Mascara
RIMMEL Exaggerate Eye Liner
KIKO Precision Eyeliner
KIKO Longeyes Mascara 02 (Brown)
RIMMEL Magnif'eyes

Bottom:
MAYBELLINE XXL
KIKO Volumeyes Mascara 02 (Brown)
*
Eyebrows & Misc*





You can see the names in the pic, but anyways:
DUO Adhesive
KIKO Eyebrow Designer Gel Mascara
KIKO Eyebrow Designer No-Transfer Natural Tattoo 02
KIKO EyeTech eyeshadow
KIKO Eyebrow Pencil 03
MAC Lashes

*Eyepencils*





*Pigments Samples*





*Lipsticks*





BOURJOIS Doctor Glamour 10 _Beige Fievreux_
No brand
KIKO 92
KIKO 96
MAC Pink Nouveau
NYX Fig
No brand
KIKO 84
MAC Russian Red
BOURJOIS So Rouge _34 Rouge Dress Code_
KIKO 88





NYX Twist

*Lipgloss*





KIKO Supergloss 110
KIKO Supergloss 123
KIKO Supergloss 124
KIKO Lip Glaze 08
KIKO Lip Glaze ¿?
And you can see at the back a clear gloss from Primark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





That's all!!! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## makeba (Oct 27, 2009)

i was expecting something like one lipgloss, one lipstick and one eyeshadow!! even if it were it would still be lovely to me!! you have a very nice collection and i love the colors. trust me!! you may not be saying your collection is small in a few months especially if you check out the clearance bin.!!


----------



## Sass (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!

I'm wearing Stowaways today.  How do you like that Rimmel Magnifying mascara (the blue one).  I have it, but after using it twice I stopped.  Maybe I should give it more time?  It just seems the product is too runny or something.  Thanks!


----------



## n_c (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice collection, you've got all the essentials


----------



## lilithbloody (Oct 27, 2009)

Sass;1805820  How do you like that Rimmel Magnifying mascara (the blue one).[/quote said:
			
		

> I actually don't like it. The Magnif'eyes that is not waterproof (the red one) is better than the blue one. I don't know why, but the blue mascara is harder to apply and it looks like I have applied 400 coats of mascara even if I only touch my lashes with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)

I see you have lots of KIKO makeup!! There will open A KIKO store next to my MAC counter - how do you like it??


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 28, 2009)

I wouldn't call that tiny, you've got a good collection going there.

Just wondering what's the primark blusher like? Good pigmentation and staying power? I've got a couple of their glitter eyeliners and love them so wondering how these are


----------



## lilithbloody (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I wouldn't call that tiny, you've got a good collection going there.

Just wondering what's the primark blusher like? Good pigmentation and staying power? I've got a couple of their glitter eyeliners and love them so wondering how these are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have only used the blusher twice, so maybe i should try it more to give you a good answer. The blush shade I own is almost like a highlight, it's a light and pale pink. It's very soft, and you get big amount of product by touching it with your finger. Maybe you should give it a try, is a cheap buy


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If that's tiny mine is miniscule!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

i think you have a niced sized collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not small at all! it'd be silly having so much that you never touched most of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Nov 1, 2009)

Was interested to see all your Kiko stuff- have never seen a Kiko shop in England but I went to Spain on a school trip and was so impressed by the cheapness and pigmentation of the eyeshadows. Is it only available in Spain? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XXXX


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 1, 2009)

That is not a tiny collection; but it is a great one; you have a lot of good stuff!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 1, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

I think this is a really good basic collection! For now... Hehe.


----------

